# f2 or f3



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Has anyone got any pics of an F2 or F3?:question:


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Janice of Jandaz (Romeo) breeds F2s and I think possibly F3s.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Janice has just had a lovely litter of F3 from her girl Munchy (great name) and stunning pups


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Cockerpoo61 what are your cockapoos? F1, F2 or F3? can't really see them in the small pic


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

They are both F1's, Bayley was from Jukee Doodles and Holly (brown) was from Ollerton in Notts. Have you any pics of your Oakley and Eevee? We are new on here so still learning where to find things!!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

My blue merle pyper is an f4 but my chocccy girls kd and kenya have produced gorgeous f2s,all cockapoo types aprt from one in the litter thats usually spaniel type,this happens in f2 litters,not sure about f3s though.x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I have Honey who is a F1 English show and Miniature poodle mix too ...










R u getting anymore?
How old are Bayley and Holly? 
Are they miniature poodle mix?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I have read that F3's become more stable in appearance, but we will have to ask Janice, she is highly experienced in this. 

I have seen many F2 litters and I love the colours that can come from their parents background, plus that some many favour the cocker or the poodle ..


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Mandy what is Miley ? sorry you most prob told me loads of times .. I am a bit doppy at the best of times


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Awwwwww your dogs are so cute. We get very tempted by getting another cockerpoo but think we will stop at 2, unless one happens to land on our doorstep lol. 

We have never seen any F2's, F3's or even F4's.

Bayley and Holly's dads were both minature poodles. Bayleys dad was Ziggy from Jukee Doodles and Holly's dad was Noodles from a different breeder who was alot smaller than Ziggy. Bayley is 18 months and Holly is 15 months (and a right little monkey!)


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh they sound perfect and if Holly is a monkey maybe best to stop with 2 

Post some big pictures please 

I must admit I love all cockapoos, whatever generation, I like mini or toy mixes.

Would you breed Bayley and Holly? I would to breed my dogs, just hope I am lucky enough to


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Here is a bigger picture of Holly and Bayley


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ahh lovely pic .. thank you 

Bayley looks so big, maybe just that Holly is small and younger


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

We was going to breed with them but then decided not to as i could never part with the puppies, so we had them both neutered. Bayley and Holly love each other so much i often wonder if we had another it would upset everything but i cannot stop looking at websites of them lol!!
How do we get big pictures to show on her like what you did, we are struggling doing it duh!!!


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Bayley may look big but Holly definately rules!!!!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

That sounds like my house the ickle girl taking charge x


----------

